# St. Thomas, Bluebeards Beach Club/Villas



## Morrisfam (Mar 12, 2006)

We leave in May for Bluebeards Beach Club and Villas.  No new postings since 2003 on this Fairfield resort which has an address of Frenchman's Bay, the south side of the island.  Has anyone stayed here recently?  We'd like to heard about the resort - good and bad.


----------



## Gerie (Mar 12, 2006)

This is my home resort.  I love it.  I've never exchanged out of it and look forward to going each year.  It's a small (74 unit) quiet resort on its own beach on the Caribbean (south) side of the island.  The units have small kitchens or mini kitchens. There is a pool on the premises.  All rooms are very close to the beach and pool with terrific views.  You can watch the cruise ships head toward the harbor in the morning and depart at night. There is a restaurant on the premises that gets mixed reviews.  I've only eaten there once a couple of years ago when it first opened and the meal was quite good, but on the expensive side.  There is a pool bar that serves lunch.  There are a good many wonderful places to eat on the island.  

I highly recommend renting a car.  The resort is isolated, as are most resorts on St. Thomas, each on its own beach.  Cabs are quite expensive, charging per person.  Renting a car will allow you the freedom to travel all over the island without spending a minor fortune in transportation.   

If you are accustomed to Marriott type facilities, you might be disappointed.  Bluebeard's Beach Club is quiet, restful, and quaint with Caribbean flavor.  

Gerie


----------



## Morrisfam (Mar 13, 2006)

*Thanks!*

We appreciate your reply, Gerie, as it's always good to hear from the owners of a resort.  We are trading from a 5-star community (Fairfield) but are anxious for a quaint, restful resort.  What we care about is a clean villa and a resort that stays up on maintenance.  And yes, we have rented a car for the week.  Looking forward to a good vacation!  If you recall any restaurants you can recommend, we welcome that news, too.  Thanks again.


----------



## Gerie (Mar 14, 2006)

*St. Thomas restaurants*

There are so many restaurants that I've enjoyed on the island.  I'll try to list a few of my "musts" by category.

Breakfast:  Delly Deck in Havensight.  Since we've found it it's the only place we go for breakfast when we have breakfast out.

Lunch:  We don't often eat lunch, but when we do some of our favorites are Green House, Gladys's, Cuzzin's in downtown; the concession at Magen's Bay (pizza); Caribbean Saloon, Burrito Bay Deli in Red Hook; Snack bar at Coral World.

Dinner:  
Upscale--Banana Tree Grill & Room With a View at Bluebeard's Castle; Mafolie above town; Blue Moon Cafe at Secret Harbour Resort; Mim's at the Watergate Condos.

Less upscale--Caribbean Saloon, Molly Malone's in Red Hook;  Bonnie's at the Elysian Beach Resort; Alexander's Bella Blu in Frenchtown.

Casual--Green House, Cuzzin's in Downtown Charlotte Amalie; Duffy's Love Shack, Sopchoppy's in Red Hook; Iggie's at Bolongo Beach Resort.

There are so many others, these are just those that come to mind this morning.

A great source of information is the message board at vinow.com.  You might want to do a search for "St. Thomas restaurants" or just ask away about this or any other topic.  Friendly people and a lot of residents of St. Thomas also regularly post there.

Of course, I'm always glad to help if you have more questions.

Gerie


----------



## Tia (Mar 14, 2006)

Morrisfam, 
We own at this one too, it's been two years since we've been down. Secret Harbors Blue Moon has a good lunch with a nice beach area. We have always liked  Randy's in the Raphune Hill area for dinner. For a casual dinner the deck at The New Bryans  over looking Hull Bay is great. Maybe add your resort reviews when you get back. FF acquired this property ~3-4 years ago.


----------



## gailo (Mar 19, 2006)

*Car Rental*

By the way if you rent a car (which you should) you can take the car ferry over to St. John - a must. Just make sure your rental company allows their cars on the ferry. It is a great way to see St. John.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 30, 2006)

We just bought a loft studio at Bluebeard's Beach Club sight unseen.  For those of you that own, how long did it take to close?  I understand there is alot of red tape buying a deeded timeshare in the USVI.  Also, how is the snorkeling from the beach?  Thanks.

Carolyn


----------



## gailo (Mar 31, 2006)

Congrads!
You will love it - what week and unit did you buy.
There is a wonderful yahoo group for owners - let me know if interested.
Gail


----------



## Gerie (Apr 1, 2006)

Carolyn said:
			
		

> We just bought a loft studio at Bluebeard's Beach Club sight unseen.  For those of you that own, how long did it take to close?  I understand there is alot of red tape buying a deeded timeshare in the USVI.  Also, how is the snorkeling from the beach?  Thanks.
> 
> Carolyn




Carolyn,

I'm not sure what your question about closing is.  Did you buy from the developer or resale?  I'm sure that will make a difference in the procedure.  Can you be more specific about what it is you're asking?  

Snorkeling is interesting enough at Limetree Beach at the Beach Club, not the best, but not bad, either.  There can be lots of different things to see, and I put on a snorkel and mask every day and spend lots of enjoyable time looking around.  There's a resident baracuda, who will curiously follow you around the entire bay, there's an occasional starfish, a school of squid, tangs, trunkfish, sergeant majors, parrotfish and lots of others.  Some have even reported occasional turtle sightings.  There is not a lot of coral in the cove, and I believe someone has reported on the TUG boards the report from this week about the sad condition of coral in the Caribbean.  I'm anxious to see it in August when I return.  

I also recommend other snorkeling sites on St. Thomas....Coki Beach, Sapphire and Secret Harbour.  Be sure to ferry over to St. John also for some excellent snorkeling.

Gerie


----------



## Tia (Apr 1, 2006)

*coral problem*

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060330/ap_on_sc/coral_death

Early conservative estimates from Puerto Rico and the U.S. Virgin Islands find that about one-third of the coral in official monitoring sites has recently died.


----------

